# Inspirational Robot Shares Quotes



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 13, 2017)

http://inspirobot.me/


----------



## Positron (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 13, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> [...]


I like the cat one.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Dec 13, 2017)

Is it self aware?


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Inklings (Dec 13, 2017)

Hmm...reminds me of some lolcows...


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 13, 2017)

But what if it lasts for more than 4 hours?


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 13, 2017)

I fucking love this site.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Cooking Mama (Dec 14, 2017)

This is amazing.


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 14, 2017)

http://xmascardbot.com/
 Get in to the Holiday spirit!


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## 0 2 (Dec 14, 2017)

Must be one of those self-hating AIs.




That's...actually a good idea for a movie.




So InspiroBot reveals its true colors.


----------



## Positron (Dec 14, 2017)

Autistic Illuminati said:


> View attachment 334370


Wanna seek a second opinion?


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Hiragana (Dec 14, 2017)

I will Obey Cake.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Cooking Mama (Dec 14, 2017)

This is too amusing.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Positron (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Begemot (Dec 14, 2017)

True...


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 14, 2017)

Is... is that actually _deep...??_


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Begemot (Dec 14, 2017)

Sounds like something from the Common Filth thread.


----------



## Positron (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Begemot (Dec 15, 2017)

*scared*


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)

And my personal favorite...


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)

I've created a new folder for these.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 15, 2017)

*I FUCKING KNEW IT*


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 15, 2017)

I knew gay marriage was a bad idea.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)

Some relevant quotes for the Farms.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 15, 2017)

lolno


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Bravo (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## polonium (Dec 16, 2017)

This is amazing


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Positron (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Spergundy (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## The Valeyard (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 20, 2017)

Spoiler: not sorry for double posting


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 23, 2017)

I literally can't fucking breathe right now.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 23, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 23, 2017)

Spoiler



























































Okay may have caused a few to break but holy moly that last one.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Dec 23, 2017)

I kind of cheated and stole these photos from this video here, but these are still pretty damn hilarious along with what you guys posted and this last photo has to be my favorite from the video.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 25, 2017)

This one is for you, Russel Greer:


----------



## Begemot (Dec 26, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


>


What the hell is the obsession with reptillians?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 26, 2017)

It's also obsessed with the Military Industrial Complex. Is it learning from Sam Hyde?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 27, 2017)

k


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 27, 2017)

Pepito said:


> Ok...



I can't I'm stuck inside.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 25, 2019)

InspiroBot is a bot that randomly generates inspirational quotes. Oftentimes though, these quotes end up either nonsensical or completely nihilistic. Observe.



 



 



 

What sort of inspirational quote will InspiroBot make for you?

http://inspirobot.me/


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 25, 2019)

My very first quote; AI is clearly the future. 



Gayest AI ever


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 25, 2019)

A few more good ones.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jan 25, 2019)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/inspirational-robot-shares-quotes.37343/


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jan 25, 2019)

Boxy Brown said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/inspirational-robot-shares-quotes.37343/


Well shit


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 25, 2019)

Bumping real quick to do a merge thing


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 25, 2019)

@An Ghost


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## TenMilesWide (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Jan 26, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 26, 2019)

I guess this is good advice to someone.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Jan 26, 2019)

Spoiler
















(This one comes complete with a judgy vegan hipster!)


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 1, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Feb 8, 2019)

http://<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/XQiHWot"><a href="//imgur.com/XQiHWot"></a></blockquote><script async src="//sneed.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script> http://<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/XQiHWot"><a href="//imgur.com/XQiHWot"></a></blockquote><script async src="//sneed.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Okay, why does it know the phrase "fidget spinner"?


 


Spoiler





 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 
And why are all the ones with the guy in the bunny suit so morbid/cynical? Are they doing that on purpose?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 19, 2019)

So it's doing these now. Fucking... A+++


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Brain Power (Mar 22, 2020)

InspiroBot
					






					inspirobot.me
				





> *I'm InspiroBot.*
> I am an artificial intelligence dedicated to generating unlimited amounts of unique inspirational quotes for endless enrichment of pointless human existence.


Like all generators, sometimes you can get funny/interesting stuff. Examples:

Try it and post what you get!


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Mar 22, 2020)

Inspirational Robot Shares Quotes
					

http://inspirobot.me/




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Brain Power (Mar 22, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Inspirational Robot Shares Quotes
> 
> 
> http://inspirobot.me/
> ...


OOF that's what I get for not looking enough. Can this thread be merged with that one?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Old Man Dad (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 9, 2020)

In memory 

Glow in the dark.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 10, 2020)

When an AI is more honest than people.


----------

